# confused



## lost in love79 (Oct 6, 2013)

I will be married for two years in 16 more days and I've been feeling neglected by my husband for a few months now. We don't have sex anymore, he doesn't look at me with that light in his eyes that he use to have for me. Whenever I bring it up he says he isn't doing these things or he gets defensive. I don't know what to think or do anymore its like it doesn't bother him that our marriage is stall. I've caught him in bed with another woman 3 months after being married he was pissy drunk so I don't know if anything happened or not and I will never know I can only take his word for it, so I will always have that in the back of my head. I've found text messages from him to other females with him making plans to spend time with which he flat out denies even though I saw it with my own eyes. I try to let those things stay in the past but when I'm being neglected on a regular its hard not to think that something may be going on.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

it hurts, but run.


seriously. newlyweds don't treat each other like that. DO NOT HAVE CHILDREN WITH THIS MAN.


----------



## lost in love79 (Oct 6, 2013)

We don't have any children together and I have seriously thought about maybe this just isn't for us and it truly does hurt because I love him with everything in me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this. It's far too too soon for your marriage to have reached a neglectful state. Finding a drunk husband in bed with another woman, finding text messages in which he's making plans with other women, he denies, he denies, he denies... Yet you KNOW something isn't right.

Follow your intuition. Something is wrong. If your husband is stepping out, your accusations would of course be denied- if he feels badly about his behavior he would alter it. He doesn't feel badly and doesn't see how you are hurting. Is this the kind of man you can build a life with? Two years into it he's acting like you're crazy and don't know what you're talking about... Not a good sign at all.

Maybe you should post in the CWI section. At least find out what you're dealing with because if he is having an affair, this soon into marriage he clearly isn't worried about messing up a good thing and sees it as his entitlement. You can't combat that with kindness or talking.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

lost in love79 said:


> I will be married for two years in 16 more days and I've been feeling neglected by my husband for a few months now. We don't have sex anymore, he doesn't look at me with that light in his eyes that he use to have for me. Whenever I bring it up he says he isn't doing these things or he gets defensive. I don't know what to think or do anymore its like it doesn't bother him that our marriage is stall. I've caught him in bed with another woman 3 months after being married he was pissy drunk so I don't know if anything happened or not and I will never know I can only take his word for it, so I will always have that in the back of my head. I've found text messages from him to other females with him making plans to spend time with which he flat out denies even though I saw it with my own eyes. I try to let those things stay in the past but when I'm being neglected on a regular its hard not to think that something may be going on.



He cheated on after only being married for 3 months? 

And he claimed to be drunk, so its okay?

He chose to go partying, drink and get drunk. He then chose to sleep with that other woman.

Now he seems to have lost interest in you and no sex for many months........

He is either starting to see some other woman, Emotional Affair, Physical Affair, something is not right here.

Do some digging into his things, cell phone, emails, history for the 'net, and find out if he is seeing someone else.......again?

Hope you find nothing and he is just adjusting to being married.


----------

